# Need help on Schwinn Panther pinstripe color



## bullseye13 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi this is my first post and I am asking for anyone's help. I am in the process of restoring a 1953 Schwinn Panther that my grandfather special ordered new. It is the two tone black and red with white pinstripes. My question is what color white were the original pinstripes? I never realized just how many whites there are until now. Bright white,polar white,lettering white,platinum white,off white, antique white and on and on and on. I am trying to make this bicycle as close to 1953 factory as possible with all n.o.s parts except the tires/tubes and grips. I know that a restoration is not ideal but this is a sentimental restore and will just be hung on the wall and handed down to my children with all of the original paperwork and vintage pictures. I am so close to having this assembled but the pinstripe color is holding up progress. Please help,Thanks


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 21, 2015)

I would say a nice cream color, off white.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2015)

The dirty white that Ford used in the 60'-70's is said to be an excellent match to the off white on Schwinns. It's called Wimbledon White


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 21, 2015)

It was actually a 'white white' or on the one shot cans......I think they call it Polar white......not Ivory.
Same as on Black Phantom etc.
Just get a 'true' white and you're good!
Lettering white on OneShot might be the one too, I have a can around here somewhere, not in front of me right now...


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 22, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> It was actually a 'white white' or on the one shot cans......I think they call it Polar white.........




My can of One Shot says Polar White.

Darcie


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2015)

one shot doesnt have uv protection there fore it ages very well


----------



## bullseye13 (Nov 22, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> It was actually a 'white white' or on the one shot cans......I think they call it Polar white......not Ivory.
> Same as on Black Phantom etc.
> Just get a 'true' white and you're good!
> Lettering white on OneShot might be the one too, I have a can around here somewhere, not in front of me right now...




Thanks for your replies. I have a can of one shot polar white and it is the more off white. 
The one shot lettering white is the more white white out of the two paints. So what you are saying is that I need the One shot lettering white. Am I understanding you correctly? Thank you very much.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 23, 2015)

YES!  The lettering white


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 23, 2015)

Are you going to hand paint them? What is your plan?


----------



## bullseye13 (Nov 23, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> YES!  The lettering white




I thank all of you for your help. 
Now I can get this restoration finished. I will post pics when it's complete.


----------



## bullseye13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> Are you going to hand paint them? What is your plan?




I will be having a local pinstriper do the work. I have tons of pics to give him and I measured the pinstripes before I sandblasted the parts. I would love to do it myself but I think I'll leave it up to the pro.


----------



## bullseye13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> Are you going to hand paint them? What is your plan?




I will be having a local pinstriper do the work. I have done pretty much all of the work on this restore so far and it is turning out amazing. I have never pinstriped anything before so I will be leaving this up to the professional. I would love to do it myself but I don't want to have a really nice restore with Sub par pinstripes.


----------



## bullseye13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Oops. Sorry for almost having two of the same responses. I didn't think the first one posted.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 20, 2017)

Does anybody know what color the fender pinstripes are on the B6 models with the front light? Is it ivory, or is that also lettering white? On the other models it is easy to see the difference in pinstripe colors, but on the B6 the pinstripes connect to the front and back spear patterns, and those areas look ivory to me. Thank you!


----------

